# [PICS]First ISOM Order Arrived...Tell me if I did Okay.



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry about the pics, I am on dial-up and had to re-size so they would upload quicker. 

Cuaba Divinos Warranty Seal # = IT050120 -- Box Code is either DEB MAR 06 or OEB MAR 06. 







The Jose Piedra's came in a Bundle, here is a pic of them resting in my Humi.



the bundle band said November of 2004 (i think)

The Cuaba's definately need some age...I smoked one and it was pretty strong and one dimensional. The Piedra that I smoked was AWESOME! Now I know that "twang" that everybody talks about!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Man..those are real nice!!!!:w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Congrats. You did better than ok in my opinion.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

Those look yummy! Great buy.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You did good...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK?
I would say a whole lot better.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

Wow, those look great!
Say, how are you affixing those labels to your cooler? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats on your first purchase. RJT


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

yacno said:


> Wow, those look great!
> Say, how are you affixing those labels to your cooler? I am thinking of doing the same thing.


Elmers Glue, It seems to be working just fine.


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

air1070 said:


> Elmers Glue, It seems to be working just fine.


ok, cool. I was thinking of using a glue stick. I thought it would be too messy. Your coolerdor looks great.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Are those wrappers Maduro? They look really nice.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Cigar envy..........again


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Cigar envy..........again


:tpd:


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

good looking stuff man, I dont think you could have done better for the money


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent choices. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH YAH, you did good...:dr


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

you did good... those divinos look nice and dark


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

:dr They look great, congratulations. I guess Our balance of payments took another nosedive.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Those look delicious. :dr


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice man! I'm looking forward to putting my first order in next month. I figure my birthday is coming up and it's the perfect excuse. Which Jose Piedras are those?


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

yacno said:


> ok, cool. I was thinking of using a glue stick. I thought it would be too messy. Your coolerdor looks great.


Thank You! i'll take pics of the inside once there is a little more stock to show off. :w  FYI, i just squirt a little glue onto a paper towel and use my finger to spread it on the back side of the band...that way it covers the entire surface...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Well, 

that'll work!

the Piedras are quite nice to boot. I hope you have some room on that Credit Card..........You'll see what I mean!  


ATL


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

tristan said:


> Nice man! I'm looking forward to putting my first order in next month. I figure my birthday is coming up and it's the perfect excuse. Which Jose Piedras are those?


Petit Cetros. I thought the were going to be a short little stick, but I was pleasantly surprised that they were a bit longer than I expected.

They taste great! They are fairly mild, but get just a tad stronger as you go along. Great grassy, earthy flavors! :w I love them already! :dr


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

After looking at your pics, I feel the sudden urge to go smoke some cigars. Nicely done. And very nice purchases.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Great looking smokes. I love those Cuabas.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful i have never smoked either looking forward to your review

bandit


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

yacno said:


> ok, cool. I was thinking of using a glue stick. I thought it would be too messy. Your coolerdor looks great.


I find the Glue Stick works great for attaching Cigar labels to anything.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

I have smoked neither. Just a question with all the isom's that are available why would these to be your choice? Have you smoked them before? Am always looking to try something new but fear investing in a cab or a box if i have not tryed them before. Just a curious thought. Let me know 

luckybandit


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> I have smoked neither. Just a question with all the isom's that are available why would these to be your choice? Have you smoked them before? Am always looking to try something new but fear investing in a cab or a box if i have not tryed them before. Just a curious thought. Let me know
> 
> luckybandit


well, good question. I read reviews and the shape of the Cuaba intrigued me. I also figured that since I was trying out a new vendor, and considering the apparent difficulty of rolling the divinos, I would be less likely to get fakes. I purchased the Piedra's because they are inexspensive. That's going to be the method to my madness. Purchase one box of premiums and and inexspensive bundle or box to go along with it....

The next order will be either Partagas Shorts or Boli PC's along with some Quinteros.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good ! Looking realy good !!! :dr


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, those Piedras are a bargain stick, I may have to pick some up once my next humidor is up and running. Please post a full review at your leisure!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Purrty! Congrats.


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

may i ask where you purchased those? what web site?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> may i ask where you purchased those? what web site?


HI!!!!! How are you??? Glad to see you found ClubStogie. Wow, what a wonderful place to hang out, huh? Noticed your first post was about asking where to buy OpusX, and your second about a source for cubans. Well, I do have sources for both, but I don't put out on the first or second date:r 
How about buying me dinner, maybe some drinks, and we'll see how it goes. Oh, you might want your third post to be an intro in the new gorilla forum.

Call Me!!!!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> HI!!!!! How are you??? Glad to see you found ClubStogie. Wow, what a wonderful place to hang out, huh? Noticed your first post was about asking where to buy OpusX, and your second about a source for cubans. Well, I do have sources for both, but I don't put out on the first or second date:r
> How about buying me dinner, maybe some drinks, and we'll see how it goes. Oh, you might want your third post to be an intro in the new gorilla forum.
> 
> Call Me!!!!


You may be easy, but your not cheap :r


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> HI!!!!! How are you??? Glad to see you found ClubStogie. Wow, what a wonderful place to hang out, huh? Noticed your first post was about asking where to buy OpusX, and your second about a source for cubans. Well, I do have sources for both, but I don't put out on the first or second date:r
> How about buying me dinner, maybe some drinks, and we'll see how it goes. Oh, you might want your third post to be an intro in the new gorilla forum.
> 
> Call Me!!!!


:r Now that was funny!!!!!!


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> may i ask where you purchased those? what web site?












Take the Time to read the Sticky's:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23276

Please don't bother to PM me either, as I won't tell. Those are the rules. Nobody told me, nor did I bother to ask any of my fellow BOTL/SOTL...I had to research and do the grunt work myself.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> may i ask where you purchased those? what web site?


Get to know us a little bit before you ask for the jewels. I might recommend reading this thread. Confucius says "Reading the sticky threads will keep a newbie out of hot water"


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks soooo good!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> may i ask where you purchased those? what web site?


Seriously. Did you read the rules that were emailed to you? Did you read any of the stickied posts? Did you read any past threads?


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

dont understand what the big deal is. i have been into cigars for a long time. maybe if i re-phrase my question it will work better. I know where i can buy OPUS X and cubans i was asking where you got them. maybe i could get a better deal


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> dont understand what the big deal is. i have been into cigars for a long time. maybe if i re-phrase my question it will work better. I know where i can buy OPUS X and cubans i was asking where you got them. maybe i could get a better deal


Hey man, I know it seems kind of counterintuitive because people brag about the cuban cigars that they just bought all the time, but it's considered bad etiquette to openly discuss Cuban vendors because of the embargo. I know I know, "if they are illegal and you don't want to get into trouble, then why the hell do you guys talk about buying them all the time?" It's just one of those things, pm me if you have any questions. Don't ask openly anymore though or people are going to start getting pissed!
-Pete


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Seriously. Did you read the rules that were emailed to you? Did you read any of the stickied posts? Did you read any past threads?


And the answers are?????


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Man, those look nice. :dr Nice pickup, my man!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> dont understand what the big deal is. i have been into cigars for a long time. maybe if i re-phrase my question it will work better. I know where i can buy OPUS X and cubans i was asking where you got them. maybe i could get a better deal


Your answer lies in the Sources For Cuban Cigars thread.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> And the answers are?????


I can't tell.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I can't tell.


Sorry for the confusion, Kyle. I wasn't looking to you for answers. I was looking for answers to your questions. 
I have a strong feeling I already know the answers.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I have a strong feeling I already know the answers.


I'll give you three guesses. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Sorry for the confusion, Kyle. I wasn't looking to you for answers. I was looking for answers to your questions.
> I have a strong feeling I already know the answers.


I know you know the answers. I thought you were kidding around by asking me. I was just responding in a joking matter.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> I know you know the answers. I thought you were kidding around by asking me. I was just responding in a joking matter.


No offense taken.:w


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> dont understand what the big deal is. i have been into cigars for a long time. maybe if i re-phrase my question it will work better. I know where i can buy OPUS X and cubans i was asking where you got them. maybe i could get a better deal


Maybe if you followed some of the links other members have sent you and read the threads, you'd discover what the "big deal" is. Just a thought.

P.S. Welcome to Club Stogie!

P.P.S. air1070, looks to me like you did just fine.


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Maybe if you followed some of the links other members have sent you and read the threads, you'd discover what the "big deal" is. Just a thought.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to Club Stogie!
> 
> P.P.S. air1070, looks to me like you did just fine.


about 15 posts later you decide that it is a good time to reply. that topic is over and done with. move on buddy. this is not a place to people with big egos


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> about 15 posts later you decide that it is a good time to reply. that topic is over and done with. move on buddy. this is not a place to people with big egos


hey man, I tried to help you out, don't be a dick to well established members. You've been here for all of a few posts now, don't start pissing everyone off or I dare say you won't find much success on this board.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> about 15 posts later you decide that it is a good time to reply. that topic is over and done with. move on buddy. this is not a place to people with big egos


your right this place isnt the right place for big egos, and 6 posts in is not the time to take yourself too seriously and show yours either


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

jmlampert said:


> about 15 posts later you decide that it is a good time to reply. that topic is over and done with. move on buddy. this is not a place to people with big egos


Actually how would you know if this a place for big egos or not, you haven't been here long enough.


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

i have been on may boards and i am not saying that i have a big ego or not. all i am saying is that i made a mistake about asking for cubans a while ago in this thread and i was corrected and then after it was all over with this person had to step up and put his 2cents in. i mean it was over and done with. i made a mistake and corrected it. there was no need for any further comments.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> i have been on may boards and i am not saying that i have a big ego or not. all i am saying is that i made a mistake about asking for cubans a while ago in this thread and i was corrected and then after it was all over with this person had to step up and put his 2cents in. i mean it was over and done with. i made a mistake and corrected it. there was no need for any further comments.





PadronMe said:


> Seriously. Did you read the rules that were emailed to you? Did you read any of the stickied posts? Did you read any past threads?


Well? Did you?


----------



## jmlampert (Aug 28, 2006)

i said i corrected the mistake and that is that thank you have a nice day


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> i have been on ma*n*y boards


If you've been on many boards then you know what you asked was not going to go over well. Every board has this same policy.

How about starting over with an introduction of yourself and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> i have been on may boards and i am not saying that i have a big ego or not. all i am saying is that i made a mistake about asking for cubans a while ago in this thread and i was corrected and then after it was all over with this person had to step up and put his 2cents in. i mean it was over and done with. i made a mistake and corrected it. there was no need for any further comments.


You might enjoy your time on this board a bit more if you 1) read the rules 2) dropped the attitude 3) stopped asking where to buy hard to find cigars for while.

OTOH, if you have a problem with other members stepping up and putting their 2 cents in, then maybe an online forum is just not for you.

Just my :2.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> OTOH, if you have a problem with other members stepping up and putting their 2 cents in, then maybe an online forum is just not for you.
> 
> Just my :2.


This forum may definitely not be for you, it just isn't a good thread unless everyone has added their :2, multiple times. I would say we are overachievers here at CS, we like to go over and above when it comes to :2. I would say most people prefer to get at least a quarter in, but some even go for fifty cents. :r :r

On CS, a thread is not over until it is closed, so if people want to bring it up again and again, wait. . . and again, it is going to happen. Even when they are closed, sometimes someone will start a new thread just so the topic can keep going, unfortunately, most of the times these are the threads that should be closed.

You have to realize this is a sensitive subject and the stickies are around for a reason. The older members have had to repeatedly deal with this for a long time and some of them are getting frustrated. I think I have read the phrase "read the stickies" or "use the search function" at least 5 times a day recently. Other than that, people are very friendly around here once you stay a while and contributed to the community.

I would say that was about 10 cents, maybe a quarter, what do you guys think?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jmlampert said:


> i said i corrected the mistake and that is that thank you have a nice day


Oh. That is that. Thanks for telling us. Just tell us how you want the board run in the future.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

:2 :2 :2 :2 :2


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh. That is that. Thanks for telling us. Just tell us how you want the board run in the future.


I want all members whose forum names begin with "ice" and end with "hog3" banned. That is that, thank you, and have a nice day.:tg


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice haul, bro! Xtreme envy. :dr


----------

